# First ever report filed



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

Launched at first light (a little before 6) near grayton beach. My brother was dragging a duster with a cigar minnow and I was pulling a spaniard looking deep diving plug. My brother got two hits on on the duster but didn't hook up with either. I had no activity on the blue lure so i switched a similar lure, but with a white body and red head. Within seconds of putting the new plug in the water, I was hooked up. I stuck a few pictures on the kayak forum... I will add one more here. I caught a second little king on the same red and white plug. I had a blast on my first kayaking trip to the Gulf. 

Weed in close is unfishable. Clear out beyond the 2nd bar. I have no idea how to read surf...it was calm but probably a little choppier than I would have liked on my first day out. I suspect tomorrow this will be 'like glass.'


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Way to go congrats


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

thats awesome! i'll be just down the beach from you doing the same thing tomorrow morning


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> thats awesome! i'll be just down the beach from you doing the same thing tomorrow morning


Look for the yellow paddles. We both have them. Launching at daylight but have to be at the beach by 8....kids and wives and all


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

froglegs said:


> Look for the yellow paddles. We both have them. Launching at daylight but have to be at the beach by 8....kids and wives and all


we'll be in the green tarpon 160's so you may not see us :laughing:


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

GAJohn... You go out this AM? Would love to know if the conditions this AM off Grayton were considered "rough"... Froglegs and I "jogged" into the wind, current and waves for 2.5 hours. There is no doubt we worked much harder today than yesterday and covered 3 less miles. 

Fishing was slow... Plenty of life, got a few good hits, but no hookups. Didn't feel like we were covering any water. BUT, it was a great way to spend a morning... Been out twice and I am hooked beyond belief.


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

steve1029 said:


> Way to go congrats


Thanks Steve... I am hooked


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

How 'bout cha GAJohn? 

The rook and I went out for a sound 3 hour @ss whipping this morning. Wind was stout and the waves were big enough to shield us from each other when we were both in troughs. 

I caught a bunch of trash for my efforts..2 remoras although one remora was a pig. 

Did you all get out?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow...sorry for the echo


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

froglegs said:


> How 'bout cha GAJohn?
> 
> The rook and I went out for a sound 3 hour @ss whipping this morning. Wind was stout and the waves were big enough to shield us from each other when we were both in troughs.
> 
> ...


We went down to the beach around 5:30 to check it out and decided it was a little too rough for us. We're gonna check it out tomorrow morning as well but its looking like it'll be rough again with this storm that passed through. Hey 2 remoras are better than nothing! How much longer are ya'll here for?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> We went down to the beach around 5:30 to check it out and decided it was a little too rough for us. We're gonna check it out tomorrow morning as well but its looking like it'll be rough again with this storm that passed through. Hey 2 remoras are better than nothing! How much longer are ya'll here for?


I am with you. It was rough and hope it lays down. We are leaving on Sat. 

I need my first king and need the weather to corporate!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

froglegs said:


> I am with you. It was rough and hope it lays down. We are leaving on Sat.
> 
> I need my first king and need the weather to corporate!


The monsoon we had this morning definitely isn't helping either...

We are leaving the same day and still haven't been able to make it out in the surf yet.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> The monsoon we had this morning definitely isn't helping either...
> 
> We are leaving the same day and still haven't been able to make it out in the surf yet.


We got our boats to the beach and then thought better of going out. 

Ocean is glassy now...may get a window late this afternoon.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

froglegs said:


> We got our boats to the beach and then thought better of going out.
> 
> Ocean is glassy now...may get a window late this afternoon.


The rain % drops tomorrow which is also a good sign.


----------

